# Annoying iPod Fault



## Fugger (Dec 8, 2007)

Hey everyone
I recently added a new album to my iPod and no matter what I try I can't get it to play in track order. anyone know how I can get it to play in track order?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey Fugger, 

Do you mean the same order they appear in on the CD or Alphabetically. If it's the latter, it's almost impossible to do, if it's the first then this *might* work

1. Find all the songs from the album 
2. Right click on each one, then click Get Info 
3. Open the Info tab 
4. Fill in the Track Number 
5. Click OK. 

I just did a check and it works, they appear in the same order in itunes as they do on my ipod.


----------



## Fugger (Dec 8, 2007)

Jack.Sparrow said:


> Hey Fugger,
> 
> Do you mean the same order they appear in on the CD or Alphabetically. If it's the latter, it's almost impossible to do, if it's the first then this *might* work
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm looking for the order on the disc. It is a compilation cd and currently plays in alphabetic order of the artists, which is very wierd in my opinion.
I have put in the track number, for example "3" of "22" and it hasn't seemed to make any difference. I saw in the options tab that you can select "remember playing position" or something along those lines but it didn't do what I thought it would either. I also deleted the album off and retried adding all the track number information and transferring to my iPod again but it still appeared in alphabetic artist order. I don't understand why it is doing this, all my other albums go on in track order, could there be some different style of encoding on the audio files?

Thanks for the reply Jack.Sparrow, I've tried 3 support forums, 1 of them being the apple support forum another the "iLounge", and you are the first to give me a reply. ray:


----------

